

Japan Airlines Boeing 787 grounded after battery leaks and lets off smoke - ollysb
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/jan/14/boeing-787-dreamliner-japan-airlines-grounded-smoke-battery

======
shalalala
I gotta wonder if the batteries on the 787 are made in China.

